# OMGOMGOMG Nelson took millet from my hand!



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG THIS IS HUGE!

I'm so happy right now! Thank you food bribery!

Gonna try again later


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so exciting! millet always wins  when Ollie was in training she'd do almost anything for a cornflake


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm so happy I don't know what to do with myself, he still shakes loads when I'm close but he's had some pecks at the millet 3 times, maybe in a few weeks he won't be as scardy anymore, I can only hope!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

just go slow and he should be fine! nothing is scarier enough to deter a cockatiel from food in my experience


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Eeep! CONGRATS! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*took millet from hand*

I am happy for you too! My Bennie was afraid of me at first, too, but millet helped to assure him that maybe I was not such a bad thing after all.  Iwas so excitied, too, when he first nibbled millet from my hand. I agree - don't go too fast. Be patient and gentle and your bird will continue to bond with you.Another thing you can use for training and for special treats are hulled, unsalted sunflower kernels. Benny loves them! But don't give too many or too frequently; they are pretty high in fat.
ied:


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you all! He's had a few bites but overall he just takes a couple of pecks of the millet and runs away. But it's a couple of pecks he wasn't taking last week so that's something 

I'm offering him a big folded millet spray so he's still quite far from my fingers and hand, I'm still way away from smaller treats, but baby steps eh


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That is great progress! The way to their hearts is truly through their stomachs.  Millet must be some freakin' tasty stuff the way they fiend for it!

I'm sure all your patience will be rewarded.  Just recently a member here posted about her cockatiel coming around and becoming friendly, when the bird would throw herself against the bars of the cage in terror when she saw people two months ago. It's amazing what can happen when we just show these guys a little respect and kindness.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Woohoo congrats! It's a great feeling, the first time they take food from us <3


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congradulations
When my cockatiel first accepted millet from me it was really exiting:lol:
Now I have to work on my other one


----------

